# Downtown San Diego, CA



## mythusmage (Jan 27, 2002)

I've gone too long without. Looking for a serious group with a regular game at a location that can be reached via public transit. Game must end at a time which allows me to catch public transit back home. 

No ego trips. I'm sick of ego trips.

Ready to play DnD 3e and other exercises in cooperative story telling and monster bashing. Contact me via the email link below or by clicking on my name.


----------

